
Fake copies of our website made us disappear from Google search - anewhnaccount2
https://www.angliaresearch.co.uk/articles/fake-copies-of-our-website-made-us-disappear-from-google-search/
======
LinuxBender
They don't even need to copy your website.

Anyone can point a few hundred domains to a few haproxy instances with
LetEncrypt certs, then point the backend to anyones website. They just need to
change the header to the backend to request your domain instead of the proxy
domains. Easy to do. They are not copying the website, just proxying. Google
will see that as the same thing and SEO downrank your site. With cache
enabled, the proxied versions may even be faster.

------
tartoran
This could be done on anyone. I feel bad for businesses who rely on traffic
from google.. One more nail in the google coffin since they’ll most likely
ignorore it or its too small for them to fix...

